# Favorite MBTI/Jungian psychology YouTube channels?



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

Do you guys watch any MBTI or other typology channels on YouTube? What do you think of them? Any favorites?

So here are the channels I've watched at least a couple videos from:

- DaveSuperPowers
- INTJ & INFP Coffee (INTJ girl and INFP girl)
- Frank James (INFJ dude)
- Love Lu (ESTP gal)
- C.S. Joseph (ENTP guy) 

My rambling thoughts:

*DaveSuperPowers*: His system is somewhat interesting, I don't really care though. I like his motivational videos a lot more than his MBTI stuff.

*INTJ & INFP Coffee*: Watching their videos feels like being on PersonalityCafe except with just one INFP and one INTJ. 

*Frank James*: Watching his videos weirdly just feels like hanging out with an INFJ. He actually reminds me of my INFJ friend, they have similar voices and even their facial structure is kind of alike. And they're both kinda awkward but self-aware and make self-deprecating jokes in a meta kind of way. But Frank James has time to edit his videos and add fun little commercials and mini-songs, so watching him is more entertaining than talking to my friend. Sadly.

*Love Lu*: Like Frank James, but the inverse. Where FJ is all melancholy and still, LL is all peppy and energetic. He talks about his inner turmoil and big ideas and shit, she talks about her huge Amish family. He super-stylizes his videos, she hires an editor.

*C. S. Joseph*: I watched/listened to a bunch of his lectures while playing games. Eventually stopped because I started to be annoyed. It's too bad because he definitely puts a lot of thought and effort into his lectures and he definitely talks like he knows what he's talking about. The things I don't like are: 

1. Overuse of jargon and weird terminology. He always terms things a specific way even when he doesn't have to like, "Se types want to give you good experience. They get worried they're not giving you a good experience. They're like 'Oh no I'm not giving them a good experience.' They just really want to give everyone a good experience. And Si types want to HAVE a good experience." I mean it'd make sense if these were popularly used terms already but nah, he just has his vocabulary and he enforces them on his viewers.
2. He uses anecdotes a lot, the same anecdotes a lot, and he uses them to generalize when these are his personal experiences. ex. "ISTPs always think they have the memory of an elephant." 
3. He always wears the same clothes. This bothers me. 
4. He talks about his theories like they're fact. I'm a sensor, nuff said.

My favorite channels (so far) are Frank James and Love Lu, I like how they don't take themselves too seriously and engage with the audience in a conversational style. I sometimes just listen to them while doing stuff at home, it feels like I'm hanging out with fun, articulate people. Maybe I should get real friends to hang out with. But also I don't take personality theory very seriously to begin with, so more theory-based channels like DaveSuperPowers and C.S. Joseph don't appeal to me as much.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Michael Pierce. Only one I've seen whose descriptions of MBTI types and the JCF aren't drowning in stereotypes. (I have not seen any videos from the channels in OP's post don't cancel me pls :crying


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

Michael Pierce, Meghan LeVota, those 2 makes sense. Vast majority of MBTI youtube is bad, saw a lot of them.
CS Joseph is nuts. He doesn't know what he is talking about. At first he defined Ni as "knowing what you want and Ne as "knowing what other wants" WTF. Or things like "ISTJ meaning and goal in life is becoming a walking Library of Alexandria". Te doesn't care about knowledge for knowledge sake. That is Ti/Type 5. He sometimes gets things right but in general he is not a good source.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

CS Joseph is an idiot who doesn't know how to type. Watch this video he released last night. I thought he was alright at first, but I think he thinks he can do no wrong at this point.  







* *




He types Kurt Cobain as INFJ, Frank Zappa as ESTP, Bono as ESTJ, Brandon Boyd as ENTP, Pamela Adlon as ENFJ, Michelle Thaler as ISTJ, and Florence Welch as INFJ. People actually give him money in the video to type these people too. :bored:


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

@mistakenforstranger I never heard CS Joseph until recently but based off those typings, do people mainly follow him for some sort of ironic entertainment or because they think he's really onto something?


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Ocean Helm said:


> @*mistakenforstranger* I never heard CS Joseph until recently but based off those typings, do people mainly follow him for some sort of ironic entertainment or because they think he's really onto something?


Unfortunately, it's the latter. Don't surprised if you come across someone online saying Bono is an ESTJ now.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Unfortunately, it's the latter. Don't surprised if you come across someone online saying Bono is an ESTJ now.


I remember when the CelebrityTypes fad was big. It couldn't be much worse than that. Everyone looked to that site as gospel. Kanye the ISFJ and Seinfeld the ENFP


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

Michael Pierce, Meghan LeVolta, mking ISTP (for ISTP things), and I guess that's it.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Fun fact, CS called me out on that video because I disputed his ESTJ typing of Bono, as anyone with any rationality would. I mean he literally takes 2 second clips of an interview with a celebrity and then is 120% sure of their typing in 5 minutes flat. I can't begin to list the things that are wrong with this approach. It's as bad as CelebrityTypes being all like _''Adele is ENTJ because at some point, somewhere, she said she likes things to be organized''_. And the thing is even when he does that it's completely subjective. Taylor swift is Se because she says she likes to absorb the energy of the crowd.........Okay A) Every musician strives for that and says that B) That could be Fe connecting with people C) That could be Si soaking in experience D) It could just be something she said and not nearly enough to type her based on it?? I find it weird that as a Ne Dom he has this habit of locking in types and not budging on them more than any typology enthusiasts I know.

I agree it's annoying when he keeps repeating subjective definitions that he came up with and touts them as scientific. Se is worried about giving you a good experience? No....no they're not. Yes they are usually fun types to be around because of the whole boldness, living in the moment aspect, but truth be told, most of the time they're only interested in THEM having a good time if anything. I mean, how many times have we seen an immature SP type getting completely plastered at a party, making an ass of themselves, ruining everyone's fun and the next day not giving even one ounce of a shit because THEY had a blast? If anything Fe would be hyper pre-occupied about people having a good time. Ni is about knowing what you want? Yeah, it kinda is since it envisions what path it should take at all times, but that implies that all non-Ni types don't know what they want? He further pushes this by saying that ISxPs cannot for the life of them see what others are up to because of Ne blindspot? That is just wrong, because they have Ni and I've seen many of them accurately predict what people would eventually do and they were right. Ni speculates inward, Ne speculates outward so both are capable of guessing people's intentions and motives, just in different ways. 

THAT BEING SAID, I still watch his videos because I do like when someone has a more unique spin, even if it's a bit wonky. I still prefer someone like him than those millions of MBTI youtubers who constantly reinforce stereotypes like INxx types not fitting in to society and blah blah blah and then subsequently list a whole bunch of super popular celebrities as INxx, effectively contradicting their initial point in one fell swoop. He does actually make some points here and there that I totally agree with and never see other typists bring up. For instance, that TP types tend to see themselves as smarter than everyone and TJ types just think everybody else is being irrational. That is 100% correct in my opinion. I think the problem with people like him and SuperDave is that they are actually very knowledgeable, but then (probably due to positive feedback getting through their heads) they start thinking they are the new Messiah that have cracked the code to this.

Both Dave and Joseph type themselves as xNTx and while I'm not entirely sold on this their arrogant _''I know this shit better than anyone''_ attitude does match the NT stereotypes.


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

NT support is pretty good if your not an F. Really good for understanding non F Functions, plus some geeky fun.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

I am a Sage.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

CS Joesphs whole systems fails on the account that he even typed himself incorrectly. My guy is using Te and Ni. He’s no ENTP. He outsources his logic and his perception is extremely subjective. No way he could be Pe dominant.


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

I am juggling between ENTJ and ENFP for him, not decided. Not NTP, agreed.
While he originally stormed MBTi youtube with different approach than others and at first sound interesting, he makes too much non sense claims to listen to him.
I actually kinda agree with Se dom wanting to share good experience they had though. Si doms not really want to receive it though.


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

Rumell the Ultimate said:


> I am a Sage.


That's dope, never thought about archetypes in marketing.

I am a Creator.


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

I love all this controversy around CS Joseph's type. He's an interesting dude if nothing else. XD


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

He's like the Donald Trump of MBTI Youtubers.



Me: _''No......NO! That's just so wrong! He's just making this stuff up as he goes and he's convinced he's right...''_

Other person: _''He's obviously off his rockers, stop listening to him''_

Me: _''SHUT UP! He's about to say something else...''_


----------



## Pensive Fine (Oct 4, 2018)

As others have mentioned *Meghan LeVota* is a pretty good channel in terms of giving examples of the different aspects of cognitive functions and how they manifest themselves in real life. She acknowledges that everyone has biases that can interfere in the way they perceive themselves and others in typing/lead mistranslations in communications. She also emphasises that as an ENFJ, her views of functions not on her main stack are not always going to be the most clear and thus encourages different types to give their own thoughts. 
*Geek Psychology* has some good videos where he equates your cognitive function stack to that of a RPG game quest. He uses character classes and video game elements as templates for personal growth. 
*PersonalityHacker* focuses a lot on different systems for the purposes of self-development, relying heavily through their podcasts.
*Erik Thor* has some good videos too.
*Carolyn Zaikowski* even though she doesn't upload many videos and focuses more on enneagram is worth a watch.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Elwinz introduced me to Meghan and AmyMBTI and they were both great. AmyMBTI deleted all her vids though recently for some reason and no clue why. She's also desi which is a rarity in MBTIland so it's a loss for the community to lose her voice. 

Seen quite a few others and most of them are mistyped, regurgitating stereotypes or sucking Da Stoopid Penis shite - not interested. I watched about 30 seconds of DSP to conclude that he is simply using language that exists around cognitive functions, spreading misinformation and fucking up typology as a whole. If you're gonna create your own system, then use your own language instead of designing something which bastardizes the fundamental source. 

He should go ahead and call whatever the fuck he's doing whatever he wants, but with his lack of basic Jungian fundamentals, all he's doing is creating an entire plethora of ridiculously mistyped individuals by tapping into their special snowflake syndrome and lack of critical thinking and ability to understand/read Jung for themselves. Anyone that types themselves based on DSPs types should be read with care with regards to what they say about cog functions.


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

Jawz said:


> but with his lack of basic Jungian fundamentals


That's the big turnoff for me regarding most these wannabe internet gurus. The functions always seem to get more attention at the behest of the attitudes, probably because they're just more glamorous and fashionable anyways. Not that I frequent this forum as much, but the hardcore Jungians who had a grasp of the fundamentals don't seem to be around anymore:

https://www.personalitycafe.com/jungian-theory/86903-its-attitude-stupid.html

And even when intraversion-extraversion is talked about it's usually in a social rather than cognitive context.

I really wish there was more focus on things like Pi vs Pe, for instance, or how Ji dominants might be similar. I have long thought that since INXJs and ISXJs are both Pi dominant, the similarities between the two do not get stated enough and get lost amongst the weeds of special, unique individual vs. toeing the line. Hence, I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of self-typed INTJs and INFJs are actually ISTJ or ISFJ, but unfortunately, things like ISFJ - the CAREGIVERS distorts the picture. "Duty Fulfiller" just isn't as sexy as Scientist or whatever the fuck INFJ is called these days (I can't actually remember).

Most these internet gurus probably just want your patreon/paypal money anyways.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

hal0hal0 said:


> That's the big turnoff for me regarding most these wannabe internet gurus. The functions always seem to get more attention at the behest of the attitudes, probably because they're just more glamorous and fashionable anyways. Not that I frequent this forum as much, but the hardcore Jungians who had a grasp of the fundamentals don't seem to be around anymore:
> 
> https://www.personalitycafe.com/jungian-theory/86903-its-attitude-stupid.html


Interesting that he says: ES, IN etc ... I take it a step further and make it a 3 letter type because that takes advantage of the J/P dichotomy. Not sure if that's the best way to do it, but I think it bridges the gap between Jung and Meyers because it also ignores the middle stack largely and presents new possibilities of how to explore Jungian Typology (dominant/inferior): 

Si/Ne (ISJ); 
Se/Ni (ESP), 
Ti/Fe (ITP), 
Te/Fi (ETJ), 
Fe/Ti (EFJ), 
Fi/Te (IFP), 
Ni/Se (INJ), 
Ne/Si (ENP).

I've also noticed that in his descriptions he intentionally leaves the attitudes of the middle stack vague, simply calling them "thinking" "feeling" "sensing" "intuition" ... This has led me to thinking that the "next in line" to the dominant function may or may not be opposed to the dominant. It's possible that our 4 function stack is EEII and so on. Or it's possible that Jung didn't notice any discernable / significant patterns in dom/aux/tert/inf to even feel the need to talk about them. And you know what, I've spent 8 years in typology communities now and by and large I don't see *any* need to care about the middle stack and I don't see it obviously making that much of a difference. 



> And even when intraversion-extraversion is talked about it's usually in a social rather than cognitive context.


Yup. In MBTI, generally I've noticed that Processing is ignored. Behavior is over-amplified and weaknesses are only mildly asserted. Si types are the ones that they completely bastardized and their descriptions are completely out-dated while Jung's description is still applicable in the way it's worded because he considered processing first and then _hypothesized _behavior (only to give examples rather than assert non-sense that MBTI does) - slight, but also big difference. 

Recently @*Tyche* made us all aware (in my discord server) of the core intent behind Meyer's system and one of the reasons is that they wanted to make a "feel-good" system that could be mass marketed and voila, they at least achieved that goal even if they didn't actually contribute anything useful to society and individuals. All they did was make people more unreceptive to Jung by bastardizing his concepts . 



> I really wish there was more focus on things like Pi vs Pe, for instance, or how Ji dominants might be similar. I have long thought that since INXJs and ISXJs are both Pi dominant, the similarities between the two do not get stated enough and get lost amongst the weeds of special, unique individual vs. toeing the line. Hence, I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of self-typed INTJs and INFJs are actually ISTJ or ISFJ, but unfortunately, things like ISFJ - the CAREGIVERS distorts the picture. "Duty Fulfiller" just isn't as sexy as Scientist or whatever the fuck INFJ is called these days (I can't actually remember).


I look for the inferior as much as it is possible. I ignore the middle stack and while I will used the four letter code to converse, I don't really hold on to it anymore since the there is almost *always* confusion around the middle stack. 



> Most these internet gurus probably just want your patreon/paypal money anyways.


That's what Meyer's did too. It costs money to get "officially" typed and more than half the people who go around saying they got "officially" typed appear mistyped.


----------

